# Looking for Zombie sfx



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a cd, bout an hr long. I can send it ur way tomorrow.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Everything I've heard is more ambient zombies moaning & groaning with a few extra growls & snarls............ I might be able to mix something up a little in-your-face. I'll see what I can come up with in the next few days.


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

*Me too!*

Hey DL! Can you shoot me a copy too? I'm redoing a fresh Casa Fear Zombie and new sfx would help alot.


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

JacobIrion said:


> I have a cd, bout an hr long. I can send it ur way tomorrow.


That would be cool...Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Everything I've heard is more ambient zombies moaning & groaning with a few extra growls & snarls............ I might be able to mix something up a little in-your-face. I'll see what I can come up with in the next few days.


 I agree most of whats out there is ambient. Wow!!! Thats very cool of you to mix somthing up for me. Cant wait to hear what you come up with. Thanks Dark lord!


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Darklord does awesome work, and he has the cd I was offering to u. If u still want it let me know.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

JacobIrion - Thank you, 

Kustomnut - did you need something for a 15-30,etc sec for a prop that is attacking or more of a sound track....?

thisain'tmayberry - if I pull this off & can do something good, I'll be sure to send you it !


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> JacobIrion - Thank you,
> 
> Kustomnut - did you need something for a 15-30,etc sec for a prop that is attacking or more of a sound track....?
> 
> thisain'tmayberry - if I pull this off & can do something good, I'll be sure to send you it !


 yes 15-30 sec would work fine and thanks again for your help! Also if its not to much to ask i would love a copy of what you sent JacobIrion.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

It was a "buried alive" clip I did, more than happy to send you the link.

I think I can pull of a better clip for a prop attack than a whole sound track...LoL


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is my voice. I was a little cranky when I got up and I was no one to mess with.



Now, if you crank this up I'm willing to bet there will be some stained underpants!

Click to play or right click save target as to download and use...and abuse



http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57739

Dan


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> This is my voice. I was a little cranky when I got up and I was no one to mess with.


Someone get Dan a cup of coffee, stat!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark Lord,

If you come up with something, I would be interested also. I have a Casa Fear style pneumatic groundbreaker I just finished and neeed a moaning/thrashing zombie sound for it!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I will post it here if I like what I have planned ( in my head at least it sounds good,..LoL ). 

& ya better make that a pot of coffee with extra caffeine shots for Dan....   Sounds like a pretty disturbed zombie


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL! Coffee or no coffee, zombies by nature are not happy go lucky creatures! In real life- I'm very nice in the morning- even before my first cup of coffee. But that first cup does help! 

Dan


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok here is a tweaked piece i did that Shockwave199 made, I asked his permission to post / release it here & he graciously said yes. Normally I do my own voicing & I plan on next week, just getting over a bug & my throat still lil sore.
Again the main credit goes to Shockwave for this, all I did was a little twist & tweak, the initial scream in the beginning is something intended for those using a thrashing zombie type prop. It's about 13 sec & it sounds like it's trying to say " I waaaant my brainzzzzz" ( not recorded to be said, just sounds like it to me... )

Thank you Dan, with greatest respect for your work - DL

http://www.4shared.com/audio/fJd22v7s/TweakedAngry_Zombie-shockwave1.html


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I do get a kick out of that version! One thing is for sure- the people who ask for and need this stuff are very lucky this resource is here. It wasn't all that long ago when you were on your own. Some things in life are good.



Dan


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Come to think of it I remember now- I had someones finger caught in my throat. I really must remember to drink blood when I'm devouring humans. I helps it go down so much easier.


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark Lord and Shockwave199,

Sweet I couldnt have done this without you guys and this forum.You guys Rock!!!Thanks for the zombie sound effect its going to work great! I cant stop laughing... cuz I know its going to be funny as heck watching all those poor souls soil themselves this Halloween. Looks like I'm handing out rolls of toilet paper instead of candy this year I'll have to post video of the humor....HA...HA...HA...
Thanks again Guys!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I got it! In DL's version I seem to be saying 'want my bowels back, want my bowels back'.

Makes sense for a zombie I suppose! LOL!

You're welcome and yes- please post a vid!

Dan


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

> Ok here is a tweaked piece i did that Shockwave199 made


Nailed it! Exactly what I needed and of perfect length. Thanks DL and Shockwave! I'll post the finished product when complete.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad ya guys liked & works for you & special thanx to Shockwave for his initial recording & ok with my tweaking his original work to be used.......
& personally prefer it to be "thanks Shockwave199 & DL".....he deserves heading credit  

LMAO - "want my bowels back",.........does kinda sound like that - LoL Never intended it to say anything.......just ended up with a vocal wording within the growls after tweaking it


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

i would be interested in the cd's


----------

